# Not sure if its a prank



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Just got this text not sure if it's a prank......
You have won a prize £250 or a night at an Elvis tribute act .
Press 1 for the money or 2 for the show.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't step on his shoes if you go


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:roll: groan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have seen this Elvis trubute act. He is very good.

He is originally from Pakistan and his name is ..........

.......... Amal Shukkup. :lol:


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Most likely a scam. If you haven't entered a competion then you haven't won anything.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Spiritofherald said:


> Most likely a scam. If you haven't entered a competion then you haven't won anything.


Not necessarily. I've been told I'd won compensation for an accident I'd not had.

JohnW


----------

